# Runners on crosscut sleds



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Commercial runners for crosscut sleds are usually held in place by screws that pass through holes in the runners and into the underside of the sled.

How well do the screws hold the runners in place? Can the runners easily be knocked out of alignment?


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I've made a few sleds with the ones from micro jig and haven't had any issues. I'm using 3/4" for the base and like that they are adjustable to take out the wobble.

If you're worried about them coming lose, maybe a drop of glue. Or you can put some threads in them and use loctite.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

No issues with screws holding runners to jig. Commercial or DIY.

Screws can provide a 'side' benefit: 
Can usually tighten down a screw slightly into a countersunk hole, and get an expansion of runner on each 'side' of screw. This allows for small adjustments in the fit of runner to miter slot. Simple quarter turn in/out can be used as compensation for seasonal humidity changes in certain types of runners.

YMMV


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I usually glue my runners 1st, then screw. I never buy when I can DIY.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have not had any problem, however you are correct to think one could be dislodged while taking a heavy sled from the slots on the table, at that point any sideways, versus straight up lifting puts side pressure against the runners, and problems can occur. I know this from seeing others that DID have a problem.

I use the belt and suspender approach, and use glue, and screws on solid runners.

I've been told this is why Micro Jigs runners are short. If you dislodge one, all you need to do is reattach at a spot back, or forward so you screw into solid wood. It is suggested just to screw them down, as glue would remove wood trying to reposition them.


----------



## mbchrapko (Mar 10, 2017)

I use a piece of Lee Valley tee track with 1/4-20 flat head machine screws. To adjust for miter slot width, I drill across the tee track, tap 1/4-20 and use a piece of threaded nylon rod. Nothing loosens up, in fact it takes a small vise grip to adjust the nylon rods. Just another way…
Here is an example that is on a box joint jig


----------



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

My experience with building crosscut sleds of various sizes-the largest being 30" front to back, and 36" wide with a 3/4" base (weight of sled was about 20lbs) is that if you run wood screws every 3" along the length of the runners you would need a steel pinch bar to knock the runners loose.
I don't glue runners in place because as they normally wear over the course of time and develop a little "slop" just having them screwed in makes replacement easier. I agree with Capt. Klutz that screws give you a little adjustment room to account for seasonal changes in the runners.
And, I don't buy metal or UHMV runners because they don't stand up any better than hardwood runners and drive the cost of the jig up significantly.
Most of the time I use maple for the runners, but have even gotten away with using red oak when I didn't have any maple.
Wood screws keep the runners solidly fixed to the sled.
Gerry


----------



## sawdust66 (Oct 28, 2021)

I know they are expensive, but I've been using the Rockler miter bars for my cross cut sleds and jigs for the last few years with very good results. If you want to save some time and cost is not an issue, they are a good option.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the Incra miter slider as they are easy to adjust and no seasonal variations. When a sled wears out, I just reuse the slider


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i have a gaggle of red and white oak, and make them outta that, they seem to last forever, once waxed they glide like they're on marbles. 
rj in az


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

The sled in my shop has glued on MDF runners. I use paste wax on the sled and table. Have used that sled for a number of years now and have taken it off and put it on a bunch. This thread has me thinking I might should check to see how accurate the sled is now.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made mine like Knockonit did. I make mine of hardwood and glue the sled in place, on the runners, while they are in the table saw slots.


----------

